# What happens to 175/176 applicants after July, 2012



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi all,
I have been trawling through the net to really understand my position and my risk on account of the impending SOL revision. I have an ACS + assessment (2611111 Business Analyst) and am awaiting IELTS results (all 8 score). 

The key questions I have are:

(a) If I apply with 65 probable points in early March for 175 and my occupation goes off the list [and simultaneously EOI is introduced], then will my processing continue?

(b) If the answer to (a) above is no, then am I better off applying for 176 (Victoria) as I can expect processing to be completed by June, 2012?

I am getting conflicting opinions on the net. On the one hand we have these discussions- 
This link [http://www.pomsinoz.com/forum/migration-issues/131164-general-skilled-migration-future-13.html] clearly states that it does not matter if your occupation goes off SOL after July as long as you have applied by July. 

On the other hand the link here [http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pats-living-australia/98085-175-176-a-4.html] states that you will be relegated to priority 5 after july if your occupation goes off the list. 

Would really appreciate your opinion on this. I won't be surprised if there is no unanimity on this


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Logically, it should not effect the applications lodged by 30 June, 2012. That's what happens in case of any immigration rules changes in the UK. New rules always applies to the new applications.

I am not sure in the case of Australia to be honest. There are 2 different opinions here in the forum.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

msvayani said:


> Logically, it should not effect the applications lodged by 30 June, 2012. That's what happens in case of any immigration rules changes in the UK. New rules always applies to the new applications.
> 
> I am not sure in the case of Australia to be honest. There are 2 different opinions here in the forum.


Yeah. Even for Canada it is like that. Your application is locked to the rules prevalent when you apply. In fact, I had blissfully assumed that that was the case with aus and I have procrastinated. Now I feel trapped.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

You should have gone to the DIAC site directly and put to rest all your fears and confusions..

This is what the DIAC has clearly stated: "....If you lodged a visa application prior to 1 July 2012, it will be processed according to the priority processing direction in effect at the time your visa application is processed."
The link fof this info is SkillSelect 

Also if your occupation goes off-list; you will not be affected by it bcoz you would have applied BEFORE the occ.went off-list..so there is no need to worry..

176 visas are getting processed at a much much faster rate then previously anticipated so it would make sense to apply for it IF you are in a hurry to go to Austr.
If not then you can wait for 175 visa which has the advantage of giving you the freedom to work anywhere in Austr. 

Nobody can predict the Priority list and what it will be like in July 2012..
it might happen that 176 visa's priority goes down and 175 visa's priority goes up..so nobody can predict this for sure..
you just gotta believe in the good things..





bangalg said:


> Hi all,
> I have been trawling through the net to really understand my position and my risk on account of the impending SOL revision. I have an ACS + assessment (2611111 Business Analyst) and am awaiting IELTS results (all 8 score).
> 
> The key questions I have are:
> ...


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

lifeisgood said:


> You should have gone to the DIAC site directly and put to rest all your fears and confusions..
> 
> This is what the DIAC has clearly stated: "....If you lodged a visa application prior to 1 July 2012, it will be processed according to the priority processing direction in effect at the time your visa application is processed."
> The link fof this info is SkillSelect
> ...


Thanks, lifesgood and sorry if I am sounding daft 
The DIAC site states that the visa application will be processed according to the priority processing in effect at the time the application is processed. It is also true that the priority processing may get altered if rules change midway. 
Thus I think while application will continue to be processed even if occupation goes off list, the priority of the application will most surely fall to 5. The application will not be dismissed but will only be taken up years later.
Again sorry for being persistent but I am just trying to get to the truth of the matter.
To me it looks like the only foolproof way to get a visa is to go for the 176 option as chances are high it will be processed by July.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

thats fine..dont worry..you can keep on asking until you feel satisfied..nobody's an expert here and I do not mind at all if you ask for specific proof and links bcoz thats the only way to verify ..
and you are rite abt 176 visa..it seems to be the only visa at the moment which will get processed within a couple of weeks and you can sure of getting a visa in 2 -3 months(even less sometimes)..





bangalg said:


> Thanks, lifesgood and sorry if I am sounding daft
> The DIAC site states that the visa application will be processed according to the priority processing in effect at the time the application is processed. It is also true that the priority processing may get altered if rules change midway.
> Thus I think while application will continue to be processed even if occupation goes off list, the priority of the application will most surely fall to 5. The application will not be dismissed but will only be taken up years later.
> Again sorry for being persistent but I am just trying to get to the truth of the matter.
> To me it looks like the only foolproof way to get a visa is to go for the 176 option as chances are high it will be processed by July.


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*Best of luck!*



bangalg said:


> Thanks, lifesgood and sorry if I am sounding daft
> The DIAC site states that the visa application will be processed according to the priority processing in effect at the time the application is processed. It is also true that the priority processing may get altered if rules change midway.
> Thus I think while application will continue to be processed even if occupation goes off list, the priority of the application will most surely fall to 5. The application will not be dismissed but will only be taken up years later.
> Again sorry for being persistent but I am just trying to get to the truth of the matter.
> To me it looks like the only foolproof way to get a visa is to go for the 176 option as chances are high it will be processed by July.


I am a newbie here who has applied for Vic and NSW sponsorship (Software Engineer 261313) only yesterday (Mar 9, 2012). Until today, July 2012 meant Expression of Interest stuff but I didn't know that ICT occupations might also be taken off the 2012 SOL. I always thought that ICT will be untouched for many more years. 

Wish you good luck! You have a great IELTS score that distinguishes your application from others so you should be positive that you get VIC SS. 

I want NSW SS more than VIC SS because Sydney is the Financial Services hub and my experience is in that domain. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

Unless I got it wrong, I read some thread which said that if an occupation is removed from SOL, it might still be available via SS route. 

175 visa is based on SOL schedule 1
176 visa is based on SOL schedule 1 + SOL schedule 2

I see that current schedule 2 has few occupations that are missing in Schedule 1 (e.g. Software Tester). Going by this, the optimist in me feels that even if ICT occupations are removed from SOL, they will be available via 176 route for 2012. 

I have 75 points without state sponsorship and I am waiting for result from VIC or NSW (applied Mar 9 2012)


----------



## drmalahat (Mar 20, 2012)

@sraza can we apply to two states for ss at the same time? can u provide me a link for eligibility for state sponsorship for nsw n whats the timeline please?
thanks


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

drmalahat said:


> @sraza can we apply to two states for ss at the same time? can u provide me a link for eligibility for state sponsorship for nsw n whats the timeline please?
> thanks


Yes, you can apply to more than one State at a time. When filling application for one state, do not declare that you are applying for others. AFAIK, only Victoria asks the applicant to declare if he/she is applying for other states.

Here is the link to NSW sponsorship. 
Skilled sponsored migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

NSW charges $300 AUD for application fees and their timeline is usually 3-4 weeks. Victoria takes upto 12 weeks but mostly at least 7 weeks.


----------



## ind2aus (Mar 14, 2011)

HI All,

I went through this Post and came across that you guys got the good IELTS score. I have been struggling getting IELTS score 8 for all bands. 

Could you please help me easy way to get score 8 in all bands.

thanks in anticipation!!!

Regards
ind2aus


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

ind2aus said:


> HI All,
> 
> I went through this Post and came across that you guys got the good IELTS score. I have been struggling getting IELTS score 8 for all bands.
> 
> ...


Here is my thread on writing. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html

And here is another by sandeepraj 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...010-i-can-help-people-ielts-3.html#post783296


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

ind2aus said:


> HI All,
> 
> I went through this Post and came across that you guys got the good IELTS score. I have been struggling getting IELTS score 8 for all bands.
> 
> ...


1. Practice lots of previous papers. You can download them from rapidshare.
2. Reading is tough because you can make only 2-3 mistakes for an 8
3. Writing- paragraphs, grammar, number of words, vocabulary are important criterion
4. Speaking- you should be fine if you are good at talking about dumb topics like "your shopping experience", "your favourite teacher", etc. again, grammar is key.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ind2aus (Mar 14, 2011)

HI 

Thanks for your reply


----------



## ind2aus (Mar 14, 2011)

sraza said:


> Here is my thread on writing.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html
> 
> And here is another by sandeepraj
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...010-i-can-help-people-ielts-3.html#post783296




Thanks a lot Sraza & bangalg for your help and suggestions for IELTS preparation.

regards
ind2aus


----------



## ind2aus (Mar 14, 2011)

HI All,

I got the ACS positive result for Software Engineer last year. I did not sit for IELTS as lack of confidence. I am going to give the IELTS test in JUN. I have to get the score of Band 8 in all the modules, if not, I can not log DIAC application before Jul 01,2012. 

I am afraid of that whether my skill set (Software Engineer) will be in the SOL list after Jul 01,2012 or not.

please suggest me.

Regards
ind2aus


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

Dear ind2aus, If you cant score 8 in all modules of IELTS, you will be 10 points short. If you can score a 7 in all + consider adding your spouse for 5 points + take up state sponsorship for 5 more. However, now the state sponsorship is almost impossible as you have to apply before June 30. Check the time lines for each of the state sponsoring your occupation

All the Best


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Hi all,
> I have been trawling through the net to really understand my position and my risk on account of the impending SOL revision. I have an ACS + assessment (2611111 Business Analyst) and am awaiting IELTS results (all 8 score).
> 
> The key questions I have are:
> ...



Hi 
I have a question - when it comes to applying for 176 before 01Jul'2012...does this mean apply and Upload ALL dox ..before this date or just apply and you still have some time to upload the dox..
Which would apply?!?!?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

anm said:


> Hi
> I have a question - when it comes to applying for 176 before 01Jul'2012...does this mean apply and Upload ALL dox ..before this date or just apply and you still have some time to upload the dox..
> Which would apply?!?!?


You will still have time BUT you MUST have completed IELTS and skills assessment on the date of application. Other uploads can wait.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Guys,

I am currently waiting for my IELTS results (June 8th) and i have got my ACS Assessment done for 261311 (Analyst Programmer). I do wish i score min 7 in all bands and i be able to file the petition at the earliest.

I am sure i won't be able to have either NSW or VIC sponsorship by 1st July. In this scenario, what do you guys suggest?

Should i file for 175 (or) go for 176?

I am in no hurry to migrate as such. All i am looking at is a sure chance of getting a PR and travelling there maybe after 8-10 months time.

I seriously regret to have waited for IELTS exam until the ACS results had come 

Let me know what i can do guys !!

Regards
Ananth


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

bangalg said:


> You will still have time BUT you MUST have completed IELTS and skills assessment on the date of application. Other uploads can wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


thanks Bangalg...have already completed my IELTS and skills assessment..infact waiting for the State sponsorship to come thru.


----------



## striiing (Mar 1, 2012)

lodged my 175 visa in october 2009 so i'm going to try for the 176 instead, cant wait forever!


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Actually, if you lodge a 175 or 176 (or any GSM visa except for the priority-exempt ones like the 485 it 487), and your occupation gets removed from the SOL, you will "lose priority processing" accordging to DIAC. Which is essentially just a mild way of saying it will go down to Priority 5.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

twister292 said:


> Actually, if you lodge a 175 or 176 (or any GSM visa except for the priority-exempt ones like the 485 it 487), and your occupation gets removed from the SOL, you will "lose priority processing" accordging to DIAC. Which is essentially just a mild way of saying it will go down to Priority 5.


What you say is true only for 175. For 176 you are safe if you apply by june 30. 176 does not depend on occupation list once you apply. It is immune to sol changes once you apply.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey ppl, I applied 175 visa in May 2009 , was in priority 5 for all these years. I recently got Sponsorship from NSW and this morning NSW SS dept has submitted the approval(1100) to Diac. My advocate will contact the Diac to move my 175 into 176 type. My question is how many days/months does the Diac team take to change my 175 into 176? I guess once it gets moved to 176 pool, a CO gets allocated in 4 weeks of time. please reply.


----------



## ind2aus (Mar 14, 2011)

HI,

can anybody tell about the SOL of 2012-13 where we can get it?


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

striiing said:


> lodged my 175 visa in october 2009 so i'm going to try for the 176 instead, cant wait forever!


Hey Striiing, I have a question for you. I filed 175 in May 2009 and I waited for all these years. I recently applied for NSW SS and got it (NSW SS dept has forwarded the approval to DIAC). So I am planning to change my 175 to 176(State Sponsored). My question is how many does DIAC take to change 175 to 176? :confused2: and I guess after it gets converted to 176, it's gonna take 4 weeks to get a CO allocated. Please answer me and let me know if I am missin anything.

Thanks,


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

sraza said:


> Unless I got it wrong, I read some thread which said that if an occupation is removed from SOL, it might still be available via SS route.
> 
> 175 visa is based on SOL schedule 1
> 176 visa is based on SOL schedule 1 + SOL schedule 2
> ...


Hey there, I have a question for you. I filed 175 in May 2009 and I waited for all these years. I recently applied for NSW SS and got it (NSW SS dept has forwarded the approval to DIAC). So I am planning to change my 175 to 176(State Sponsored). My question is how many does DIAC take to change 175 to 176? and I guess after it gets converted to 176, it's gonna take 4 weeks to get a CO allocated. Please answer me and let me know if I am missin anything.

BTW wat happened to your Visa? 
Thanks,


----------



## striiing (Mar 1, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Hey Striiing, I have a question for you. I filed 175 in May 2009 and I waited for all these years. I recently applied for NSW SS and got it (NSW SS dept has forwarded the approval to DIAC). So I am planning to change my 175 to 176(State Sponsored). My question is how many does DIAC take to change 175 to 176? :confused2: and I guess after it gets converted to 176, it's gonna take 4 weeks to get a CO allocated. Please answer me and let me know if I am missin anything.
> 
> Thanks,


I am in the same position as you. I got excepted for WA sponsorship (176) and they send my application to the DIAC. That was 2 weeks ago, so its just a waiting game now. Does anyone know when you go for the medicals? Is it when the CO contacts you?


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

striiing said:


> I am in the same position as you. I got excepted for WA sponsorship (176) and they send my application to the DIAC. That was 2 weeks ago, so its just a waiting game now. Does anyone know when you go for the medicals? Is it when the CO contacts you?



Wow thanks, there is atleast one guy who is in the same ship along with me. Well let me know if there is any progress in your case. If it gets converted into 176, it usually takes 4 weeks. Are you sure your application is still in 175 category ??


----------

